# northern UT muzz buck success



## headbones (Sep 7, 2019)

Success for my daughter with muzzleloader 3pt Buck in Northern UT. 80 yrds and dropped him with a Hornady SST 250 grn. sabot and 90 grn. of pyrodex pellets out of my ol' cheapo New Frontier Beartooth Magnum rifle and a CP scope that we found on the mountain. Who needs all that fancy equip? just get out there and hunt, show the kids how to do it and spend time with them! She had a blast. Deer is tasty also! JW


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice !!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Doesn't get much better than that. Congrats!


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Congrats on a good buck. Nothing fancy kills the same as fancy.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

Well done


----------



## 270win (Sep 16, 2010)

Awesome buck congratulations on a fine harvest, love it when I see young hunters succeed.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

That's great. Congrats to her. Looks like it could be a good eating buck too!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

He'll eat good!


----------

